# Teff Hay?



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I found a hay supplier near me who sells teff hay, but I've never heard of that. Anyone on here use it, or have an opinion on it? :whatgoat:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

haven't used it... but it gets good reviews online!
http://horseandman.com/nutrition/teff-h ... e-love-it/
http://teffgrass.com/feeding-teff
only comment pertaining to goats is concerning the well being of the grass! lol
I'd try a bale if it looks nice... then let me know what you think! I might try it!
M.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I fed Teff hay when I took a group to Idaho a few years ago. They loved it. Who's selling Teff? Please please,


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^ :laugh: Here ya' go: http://salem.craigslist.org/grd/2772522101.html

Miranda, thanks for the links! I think I may go ahead and buy a ton, and see how it goes.  It's a little pricier than what I was originally looking for in this go 'round's hay hunt, but if it turns out to be good stuff, I'm content.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope it works well for you. It sounds good. Is that price for a ton?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Yep. And I'm going to guess somewhere between $20 and $40 for delivery, which will leave me scrounging, but I really can't find much else that's good quality without paying upwards of $240 or more. I budgeted for $160; shows just how good I am at that, I guess. :roll:


----------



## AJfunnyfarm (Nov 30, 2012)

Do goats eat teff, looking at planting it in the spring but some where I read they do not eat it. Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Interesting, I must admit I've never heard of it. I'm pretty lucky right now I'm able to buy alfalfa or grass for 180/ton delivered- but that's just because it's my landlord.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We used all teff last year, the goats liked it alot, but I don't think they held their weight as well as when we used a mixed hay.


----------

